
'Edward Snowden did this country a great service. Let him come home' - k-mcgrady
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/14/edward-snowden-pardon-bernie-sanders-daniel-ellsberg
======
jokoon
Will Snowden write a book?

Im curious about an in depth story of his leaks and him. Citizen 4 didn't
provide a lot.

